# Silo spread and full bodies



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I recently just purchased 2 dozen real geese pro series 1 decoys and also have 3.5 dozen fullbodies. I was just wondering how you mix in the silos with the full bodies. Any info is apprecieated. Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

However you want. no set rule.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

the professor said:


> However you want. no set rule.


Wow. You are a lot of help! :withstupid: He obviously knows that there is no set rule, he is just looking for help from people in the past or what they do in the present when the decoys.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like using silos around the blinds. I think they work better than full bodies for getting right next to your blind. Some spots on the blind you can even stick the stake through the stubble straps


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Just mix them in, no real set rules. If your not as confident in Silos set them farther up wind.

I've been hunting geese for 30 years and have come to the conclusion that you can kill geese over anything from cut tires to DSD's. Just really depends on the day.


----------



## don835 (Nov 8, 2005)

I run both Silos and Full Body's. The way I like to do it is to set the FB's in the hole and place the Silos around the laydowns. Several silo's are mixed in with the FB's broadside in the hole to the oncoming Geese. Then I set the remainder of the Silos up wind. I don't segregate the decoys but rather have a gradual transition from Full Body's to Silos. Just what has worked for me. Good hunting,

Murph.


----------



## lowlandhunter (May 27, 2011)

ValleyHunter said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > However you want. no set rule.
> ...


hey valley hunter why you always ragin on people and your from MN not ND you should change your location that so you dont make us ND folks look bad ha


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Hunt all Real Geese PS2's. Save money,time,space and kill more geese. Your Welcome.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Full bodys are loosing there effectiveness anymore i know its 3d and exactly what a bird looks like but i would rather hunt over 3 dozen of my silos then any of my fullbodys.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I have 7 dozen real geese and 4 DSD's just for fun. I have so much faith and confidence in that spread. It's more than enough decoys to kill geese consistantly in most situations. The best part I can fit it all in the back of suburban with a ton of extra room for a kennel, bags, jackets layouts etc if needed.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Lots and lots of hunters and wannabes drink the kool aid of the mfgrs. Buy the latest full body decoy at a ridiculous price,buy bags to to put each one in so you dont scratch them,buy an enclosed trailer to haul them,spend money on shelving etc in the trailer,buy a bigger truck ,maybe with diesel or ecoboost to pull the trailer.You then need to cover the trailer with free ad stickers you "buy" from the mfgr. so people will know you are a true pro staffer and will pay you the respect you deserve with your black hoody with your hunting team name on it. You will still need to have the right mix of females,males,lookers,resters,walkers,sentrys,actives,callers,aggressive,passive,banded,etc etc. You then may not be able to get in with your pro staff spread due to wet fields etc. Quite a study in human nature. Myself and increasingly more and more non pro staffers "run" Real Geese PS2s and simply kill geese and ducks over them without fail. We probably have the wrong type of camo and not enough bands on our lanyards either..but we just kill birds.


----------

